# Our New Dog Gym???



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, Gracie is just sure this is for her!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh Gracie!*

Watch out for kitty claws Gracie! Your new kitty looks like a little fireball! And wow Gracie you are growing up to be a big girl! I hear the kitty gets really yummy food too!

Our kitty is very old and mostly sleeps but I don't think that is what yours will be doing. Watch out for your drapes and your tail Gracie.

Riki and Daisy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's cute. I have a kitty walk set-up in my yard for the cats and the dogs are always in it. Love the cat - what breed?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's adorable!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

The new kitty is Moshe and he is a Bengal.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh that's sooo cute! Congrats on your new kitty, he's beautiful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's gorgeous. I have 3 cats - 2 Maine ***** and a domestic shorthair.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol..that's awesome! 
Gracie fits on the kitty tree perfectly and she looks like she's enjoying it :biggrin1: 
How are Gracie and Moshe getting along now that he's settled in a little bit?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Eva said:


> Lol..that's awesome!
> Gracie fits on the kitty tree perfectly and she looks like she's enjoying it :biggrin1:
> How are Gracie and Moshe getting along now that he's settled in a little bit?


Last night the kitty finally decided not to hiss and growl at Gracie...so they are starting to play a bit. Gracie is way more overwhelming then the kitten right now...poor kitty...lol!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, too cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are great! Love the name you picked out for the kitty. You must be having so much fun with those two.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gracie and the new kitty are adorable. The pictures of Gracie on the cats toy made me laugh. Looks like they're both having fun
Gina


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Haha...love the new "gym"!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that is so cool - and kitty is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you need to quit posting pics of the kitty and saying good things about Moshe. I said to my husband last night maybe we should try a hypoallergenic cat!!! I started reading more about the different breeds- not good not good!

So the kitten looks cute cause he is a monster right???


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

The kitten is a monster...but in a good way. 
The Siberian's are the only truly hypoallergenic cats...they are beautiful and actually pretty mellow! It just so happens a lot of people aren't allergic to the bengals...especially the ones that are highly glittered like Moshe. 
http://www.sweetsiberians.com/index.htm
Check out those siberians...beautiful!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.savannahriverbengals.com/Kittens.html
But if you like the bengals....lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karla- you are no good to my marriage!!! I am using all my energy to secure another prize right now and it isn't going good  But they are cute. I really like the spots as opposed to the marble effect. They sure are cute. I don't think a timid laid back cat would do well in my prey driven house


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...yeah, here either!
I like the spotted ones too...they look more exotic to me.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.wildgoldbengals.com
This is where we got ours...she also has the snow bengals...I like the brown better though. Sampson is Moshe's dad.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sampson has gorgeous spotting! I like Lani on the website too- put with the awards next to her, it looks like I am in great company! I don't ever think I could get into cat shows though and with my in laws house, I see how smelly in tact cats are!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww....how cute is that !!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Cute Cute Cute!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Sampson has gorgeous spotting! I like Lani on the website too- put with the awards next to her, it looks like I am in great company! I don't ever think I could get into cat shows though and with my in laws house, I see how smelly in tact cats are!


Oh yeah...this guy is getting neutered right at 6 months on the dot! I don't want to wait around and have him start marking!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Karla, what does "highly glittered" mean?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

They look like they are dipped in gold (when in the light)...it has something to do with the ends of the hair shafts...some don't have glitter and they say more people are allergic to the ones without...but nobody knows why...all I know is I'm not allergic to Moshe and I am allergic to other cats!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.hdw-inc.com/bengalcolorspatterns.htm
Here is something on their coats and colors...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, the kitty is gorgeous!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, thats way too cute. I'm not a cat person but this makes me want one! Unfortunately, my moms way too allergic so I don't ever see myself with a cat. I'll have to settle with my Papillons as they are probably the closest thing to a cat that I will ever own.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love that picture!!! Your new kitty is beautifull.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gracie is gorgeous, and the kitty is so exotic!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow thanks for the info on the siberian cats... who knows maybe one day...Ahhhhhchoooo!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh tooo cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's very cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh and I can't believe how adorable Gracie is on her new Gym.


----------

